# A personal wish about cons..



## Skittlesthehusky (May 12, 2019)

...*I REALLY WISH I COULD GO TO ONE.*

i'm so sad, i never have the funds or the time to go to one, and i wanna meet others and have a good time! ;w;

i also really wish i had my own fursuit so i can dance around and actually be myself. aa


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)

You can make your own suit.  It's a lot less expensive.  If you ever need help in that department, just let me know.  I've gone to almost 80 Furry cons.  I feel bad for you now.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 12, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You can make your own suit.  It's a lot less expensive.  If you ever need help in that department, just let me know.  I've gone to almost 80 Furry cons.  I feel bad for you now.


oh, i know! i actually plan to make my own once i can scrape up enough money to get materials for it. that's why i've been opening up so many ychs and bids and adopts (aside from one which is to buy myself some allergy meds again).

ekjsdfns one of these days you're gonna have to take me with you, kee. : pensive :


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)

Skittlesthehusky said:


> oh, i know! i actually plan to make my own once i can scrape up enough money to get materials for it. that's why i've been opening up so many ychs and bids and adopts (aside from one which is to buy myself some allergy meds again).
> 
> ekjsdfns one of these days you're gonna have to take me with you, kee. : pensive :


Well, I can give you tips on making a suit.  I've done a few.  My suit has lasted almost ten years.  The head was built on a kickboxing headgear.  It's nice because you don't get the inside all sweaty where you can't clean it.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 12, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Well, I can give you tips on making a suit.  I've done a few.  My suit has lasted almost ten years.  The head was built on a kickboxing headgear.  It's nice because you don't get the inside all sweaty where you can't clean it.


i'll keep that in mind! tysm, man!


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)

Skittlesthehusky said:


> i'll keep that in mind! tysm, man!


Not a problem.  It's kind of like my job in the Fandom.


----------



## Godzilla (May 12, 2019)

I feel you, golden state fur con was only an hour away from me and I’m still sad I couldn’t go 
I have no irl fur friends ;w;


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I feel you, golden state fur con was only an hour away from me and I’m still sad I couldn’t go
> I have no irl fur friends ;w;


Yes, you do.  You just haven't been able to meet up with them yet.  We are all like family.  There is one thing that I have discovered in my years as a Furry, and that is being Furry is like a blood bond.  I am sad you didn't get to go to the con, but one day you will, and it will be all that much more fulfilling when you do.


----------



## Godzilla (May 12, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Yes, you do.  You just haven't been able to meet up with them yet.  We are all like family.  There is one thing that I have discovered in my years as a Furry, and that is being Furry is like a blood bond.  I am sad you didn't get to go to the con, but one day you will, and it will be all that much more fulfilling when you do.



True that, very inspiring. 
Nothing is gonna stop me from going next year


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> True that, very inspiring.
> Nothing is gonna stop me from going next year


Just save your money, go online and try to find someone to room with, hopefully at least someone you know from online.  When you start prepping, let me know and I'll give you some tips.  I do, after all, run a con.  You might be able to get some volunteer hours in to help offset the cost of attending.


----------



## Godzilla (May 12, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Just save your money, go online and try to find someone to room with, hopefully at least someone you know from online.  When you start prepping, let me know and I'll give you some tips.  I do, after all, run a con.  You might be able to get some volunteer hours in to help offset the cost of attending.



Will do! The cost isn’t that big of a deal but I would still love to volunteer, sounds like a great way to meet new people


----------

